# Sábana nupcial



## Nopertenezco

Is this a weeding dress(lo dudo) or is this some kind of lingerie. I realy doubt it is an actual sheet.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Txiri

Based on your other thread ... who knows?

I'm guessing the purpose is to verify if she is a virgin before the marriage is to be consummated.  

I've never heard of the practice.


----------



## gengo

Just curious as to why you doubt it was a sheet.  Seems perfectly reasonable to me (well, given that we accept the reasonableness of the whole concept).


----------



## St. Nick

It really is a bed sheet with a hole in the right place.


----------



## gengo

Txiri said:


> I'm guessing the purpose is to verify if she is a virgin before the marriage is to be consummated.



Really?  Who would do the checking?  If a doctor, I see no reason for the sheet.  I would assume that such a sheet was simply to protect the modesty of women in earlier times, when it was considered shameful to be seen naked by a man, even your husband.  Women used to use those folding screens to change clothes in their own bedrooms, so their husbands couldn't see them, so it isn't surprising that such a sheet would be used by good Catholic virgins on their wedding nights.


----------



## la_machy

Hola, Nop!

Hay una película mexicana que se llama ''Como agua para chocolate'' , basada en el libro del mismo nombre escrito por Laura Esquivel, donde sale una 'sábana nupcial'.
Esta sábana se usa en la noche de bodas, cubre por completo el cuerpo de la mujer y sólo tiene una abertura para que el acto sexual se pueda llevar a cabo.
Yo la ví por única vez en esa película que se desarrolla durante la época de la revolución mexicana (en la primera década del siglo XX). No sé si realmente se usaban o se usen en alguna parte del mundo.

Espero que te sirva mi información.

Saludos


----------



## Txiri

Who would do the checking? I have no idea-- a lot of strange customs abound regarding the wedding night, including having villagers stand outside to make sure the deed is done ...



la_machy said:


> Hola, Nop!
> 
> Hay una película mexicana que se llama ''Como agua para chocolate'' , basada en el libro del mismo nombre escrito por Laura Esquivel, donde sale una 'sábana nupcial'.
> Esta sábana se usa en la noche de bodas, cubre por completo el cuerpo de la mujer y sólo tiene una abertura para que el acto sexual se pueda llevar a cabo.
> Yo la ví po única vez en esa película que se desarrolla durante la época de la revolución mexicana (en la primera década del siglo XX). No sé si realmente se usaban o se usen en alguna parte del mundo.
> 
> Espero que te sirva mi información.
> 
> Saludos


 
I saw the film, and all I remember is the house catching on fire ... but I see your point (and Alistair's in another thread). Artistically, I think this work (at least the film, I didn't read the novel) draws upon 'realismo mágico' along the lines of García Márquez and _Cien años de soledad_. So I'm with you: it could be a real artefact from the past, or something pertinent to a world of magical realism.


----------



## la_machy

No creo que la 'sábana nupcial' haya sido o sea para verificar la virginidad de la recien casada. Más bien creo que se usaría por razones de 'puritanismo', para no ver o sentir el cuerpo entre la pareja. Al menos en la película, no se menciona nada al respecto de verificar virginidad, pero sí que el acto sexual se llevaba a cabo 'sólo para concebir':O.


Saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

Manchada de sangre, es la que muestra el nuevo marido orgullosamente la mañana siguiente a su noche de bodas


----------



## la_machy

Moritzchen said:


> Manchada de sangre, es la que muestra el nuevo marido orgullosamente la mañana siguiente a su noche de bodas


 
Podría ser.

Nop, ¿tienes contexto? ¡Dilo, por favor!...¿de donde sacaste 'sábana nupcial'?


----------



## Vampiro

la_machy said:


> Hola, Nop!
> 
> Hay una película mexicana que se llama ''Como agua para chocolate'' , basada en el libro del mismo nombre escrito por Laura Esquivel, donde sale una 'sábana nupcial'.
> Esta sábana se usa en la noche de bodas, cubre por completo el cuerpo de la mujer y sólo tiene una abertura para que el acto sexual se pueda llevar a cabo.
> Yo la ví por única vez en esa película que se desarrolla durante la época de la revolución mexicana (en la primera década del siglo XX). No sé si realmente se usaban o se usen en alguna parte del mundo.
> 
> Espero que te sirva mi información.
> 
> Saludos


Qué, qué, qué, ¡¿quéeeeee?!
¿Qué clase de boda era esa, que se consumaba con toda la mercadería tapada?
 
Yo pensé que era la sábana (también lo ví en una película, creo que italiana) que se exibía públicamente al día siguiente de la boda, colgándola por la ventana para demostrar la virginidad de la novia a toda la parentela.
Claro… imposible saber si la mancha era de sangre o de ketchup.
 
Qué hilo…
_


----------



## Solvang

Vampiro said:


> Qué, qué, qué, ¡¿quéeeeee?!
> ¿Qué clase de boda era esa, que se consumaba con toda la mercadería tapada?
> 
> Yo pensé que era la sábana (también lo ví en una película, creo que italiana) que se exibía públicamente al día siguiente de la boda, colgándola por la ventana para demostrar la virginidad de la novia a toda la parentela.
> Claro… imposible saber si la mancha era de sangre o de ketchup.
> 
> Qué hilo…
> _


Pero, yo me pregunto: si lo que se pretendía era mostrar la sangre virginal, para qué necesitamos el agujero (con perdón); es decir, ¿no sería suficiente con una sábana "entera" sin más?

I agree with La Machy: he visto personalmente una de esas sábanas nupciales "agujereadas" en un museo y se empleaban para preservar la castidad de los cónyuges a pesar de tener que copular para cumplir con el "multiplicáos como las arenas del desierto" - o así - bíblico. Lo que no sabía es que se llamaran "sábanas" y no "camisones nupciales" o "togas nupciales" o similar, que parecerían denominaciones más lógicas, dado que parece más un camisón que una sábana.


----------



## Nopertenezco

Saqué del libro como agua para chocolate.
Gracias la machy. Dándome lo que buscaba.


----------



## Jaén

Esperen!!

De qué cabeza hablan???

Pues bien, les cuento que eso de la sábana manchada de sangre, es un ritual que hasta hoy se celebra en México, específicamente en el estado de Oaxaca.

Los papás de la novia preparan un jolgorio desde dos días antes, para los preparativos de la fiesta. El día de la fiesta, los desposados se refugian en un cuarto de la casa, donde se "consuma el acto" (vil eufemismo para decir que los novios... eso, pues), y las madrinas de los novios (incluyendo generalmente a la vecina más chismosa del barrio) entran para certificarse que haya sangre en la sábana.

Si hay sangre, sueltan fuegos artificiales y la banda toca la música más movida para alegrar la fiesta, que se prolonga por por lo menos dos días mas.

Ay, de la novia si no hay sangre en la sábana. Casi, casi la queman viva los propios padres, pues representa la deshonra de la familia. La fiesta caba al instante, lógico.


----------



## la_machy

> Saqué del libro como agua para chocolate.
> Gracias la machy. Dándome lo que buscaba.
> __________________


¡Qué bien...!

Saluditos


----------



## gengo

In case it helps, here is a professional translation of the passage in question.

White has hurt me as well. I once fled into the room where Chencha    and Gertrudis were embroidering the sheet for the wedding night that should    have been mine. It was a white silk sheet, and they were embroidering a delicate    pattern in the center of it. This opening was designed to reveal only the bride's    essential parts while allowing marital intimacy. I stood in a trance, staring    at the whiteness of the sheet; only for a few seconds, but long enough to cause    a sort of blindness. Wherever I looked, I saw the color white. When I looked    at Rosaura, who was writing out some invitations, I saw only a snowy ghost.    But I showed nothing, and no one noticed my condition. I didn't want another    rebuke from Mama Elena.


----------



## Nopertenezco

gengo said:


> In case it helps, here is a professional translation of the passage in question.



No es el contexto de donde la saqué, y de verdad eso no contesta mi pregunta.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

La sábana nupcial es la que dice Jaén. Según parece sigue siendo usada en la noche de bodas de personas de etnia gitana.

Aparte de eso  había camisones con un orificio estratégicamente situado para facilitar  o más bien hacer posible el coito sin que la mujer se desnudase. Pero no se usaban solamente en la noche de bodas, pues el  recato había de durar tanto como el matrimonio. Supongo que, como el cinturón de castidad, son objeto de museo. Aunque o me sorprendería que sean usados como prendas altamente eróticas en parejas con costumbres peculiares; y quizá tengan, camisones con orificio y cinturones de castidad, una presencia luminosa en películas porno.
Echo de menos los emoticonos; me hacen  falta cinco o seis. 

P.S. Los camisones eran de un solo agujero ; para la cabeza (la que va sobre los hombros) tenían una abertura. 
Encontré los smilies. Si hay alguna regla que limita el uso, ruego que por esta vez me dispensen por poner varios. Pero es que el tema es de una alta importancia sociológica. No debe perderse el recuerdo: quien ignora la historia está condenado a revivirla .


----------



## la_machy

Estoy en desacuerdo contigo aquí, Manuel G. Rey. Jaén habla sobre la sábana que es mostrada manchada de sangre despues del primero encuentro sexual entre los recien casados y que pone en evidencia la virginidad de la mujer.
La 'Sábana nupcial' por la que pregunta Nopertenzco, es la que sale en 'Como agua para chocolate', la cuál, en la historia,  se usa por 'pudor' entre la pareja de casados. En esa historia jamás se menciona la comprobación de virginidad alguna ni se muestran sábanas manchadas de sangre. Esa es otra clase de sábana y no tiene abertura.


Saluditos


----------



## Vampiro

Vampiro said:


> Mi duda, entonces, es si los agujeros son dos o tres, contando el de la cabeza, claro.


 


Manuel G. Rey said:


> P.S. Los camisones eran de un solo agujero ; para la cabeza (la que va sobre los hombros) tenían una abertura.


Gracias por la aclaración, Manuel.
Pensándolo bien, eso es absolutamente coherente con la teoría que dice que el coito debía tener únicamente fines reproductivos.
Interesante hilo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## gengo

Nopertenezco said:


> No es el contexto de donde la saqué, y de verdad eso no contesta mi pregunta.



1.  You said, "Saqué del libro como agua para chocolate."
2.  The translation I gave is from that book.
3.  Your first post said, "Is this a weeding [sic] dress (lo dudo) or is this some kind of lingerie. I realy [sic] doubt it is an actual sheet."
4.  I can only conclude from that post that your question was about what this article was, dress or sheet.
5.  The translation I gave clearly identifies it as a sheet.
6.  That answers your question.  Whether or not the answer is correct is a different matter, but it is in fact an answer to the question.


----------



## St. Nick

Vampiro said:


> Gracias por la aclaración, Manuel.
> Pensándolo bien, eso es absolutamente coherente con la teoría que dice que el coito debía tener únicamente fines reproductivos.
> Interesante hilo.
> Saludos.
> _


A theory donned with blinders is quackery.  La Machy is right—in Mexican culture the nuptial sheet lay over the bride’s body, the opening situated to allow consummation of the marriage without compromising the woman’s modesty. The underlying sheet and the nightdress were and remain irrelevant to the tradition.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

la_machy said:


> Estoy en desacuerdo contigo aquí, Manuel G. Rey. Jaén habla sobre la sábana que es mostrada manchada de sangre despues del primero encuentro sexual entre los recien casados y que pone en evidencia la virginidad de la mujer.
> La 'Sábana nupcial' por la que pregunta Nopertenzco, es la que sale en 'Como agua para chocolate', la cuál, en la historia,  se usa por 'pudor' entre la pareja de casados. En esa historia jamás se menciona la comprobación de virginidad alguna ni se muestran sábanas manchadas de sangre. Esa es otra clase de sábana y no tiene abertura.
> 
> 
> Saluditos



Sin ánimo de contradecirte y mucho menos a Laura Esquivel: 
No dudo de que Laura Esquivel llame sábana nupcial a la que aparece en 'Como agua para chocolate' ni de que esa sábana se use o se haya usado en algún tiempo o lugar.
Nupcias significa casamiento o boda. La finalidad de la sábana que se menciona en 'Como agua para chocolate' no quedaba agotada en la noche de boda; el recato de la esposa debería ser guardado a lo largo de la vida matrimonial, y por tanto las sucesivas sábanas habían de tener también  el agujero utilitario; dificilmente puede llamarse nupcial a una sábana usada varios  años después de la boda, salvo quizá las de las noches de las bodas de plata, oro, platino, etc. , incluso cuando el agujero haya perdido toda su utilidad. 
En resumen, la respuesta  a Nopertenezco puede ser y parece que es  la de la sábana con agujero del recato para  la noche de bodas. Pero la acepción  histórica y sociológica o incluso erótica más extendida de sábana nupcial es de la usada la noche de bodas para hacer patente la rotura del himen de la novia. El menos en México, Italia y España eso es lo que se entiende generalmente por sábana nupcial.


----------



## gengo

Manuel G. Rey said:


> La finalidad de la sábana que se menciona en 'Como agua para chocolate' no quedaba agotada en la noche de boda; el recato de la esposa debería ser guardado a lo largo de la vida matrimonial, y por tanto las sucesivas sábanas habían de tener también  el agujero utilitario; dificilmente puede llamarse nupcial a una sábana usada varios  años después de la boda, salvo quizá las de las noches de las bodas de plata, oro, platino, etc. , incluso cuando el agujero haya perdido toda su utilidad.



A question, Manuel.  Are you sure that such sheets continued to be used long after the wedding night?  I myself don't know, but it would seem reasonable to me that such sheets would have been used only at the beginning of a marriage, when the young bride was still very bashful about being seen nude by her husband, whom she may not have even known very well prior to the marriage.  Once she became more accustomed to the, er, rites of marriage, and familiar with her husband, it would seem logical for her to put aside the sábana nupcial.  If that was the case (and, again, I don't know at all), then it would indeed be logical to call such a sheet a sábana nupcial.


----------



## la_machy

_Del libro ''Cómo agua para chocolate''':_
__ 
_''... era la primera vez que Pedro veía a una mujer desnuda ya que había tenido intimidad con Rosaura por medio de la *sábana nupcial la cual tenía un agujero en medio y se asomaban las partes nobles de la mujer*, Pedro nunca había tenido el deseo de ver a Rosaura desnuda pero a partir de ese momento deseaba ver a Tita.'' _
 
Repito, la pregunta de Nopertenezco fue especificamente sobre la *Sábana Nupcial *de _esta _historia. No preguntó sobre el concepto de Sábana Nupcial a lo largo de la historia universal, cualquiera que este sea. Precisamente para eso se pide el contexto (lo cuál yo hice y fui respondida), para contestar específicamente la pregunta tema de un hilo, ya que sobradamente sabemos, que una misma pregunta tiene varias y diferenes respuestas.
 
Saludos


----------



## Solvang

gengo said:


> A question, Manuel. Are you sure that such sheets continued to be used long after the wedding night? I myself don't know, but it would seem reasonable to me that such sheets would have been used only at the beginning of a marriage, when the young bride was still very bashful about being seen nude by her husband, whom she may not have even known very well prior to the marriage. Once she became more accustomed to the, er, rites of marriage, and familiar with her husband, it would seem logical for her to put aside the sábana nupcial. If that was the case (and, again, I don't know at all), then it would indeed be logical to call such a sheet a sábana nupcial.


No creo que la intención original de este tipo de vestimentas del tálamo fuera mostrar delicadeza ante los supuestos temores de la recién casada - también supuestamente virgen - ante la noche de bodas (Repito: la supuesta modestia natural de la mujer ante el sexo es un invento social). La mujer era considerada - y por desgracia sigue considerándose en muchas partes del mundo - una mercancía comparable a una vaca o a un camello, que pasaba de manos del padre a las del marido. No había mucha preocupación, entonces, por los sentimentos de la mujer, y menos en cuanto a la cópula se refiere, ya que su estatus era prácticamente de objeto.

Con este tipo de ropajes se trataba esencialmente de impedir que la mujer tuviera una sexualidad propia, negando su propio cuerpo, convirtiéndola en un mero receptáculo para procrear; de este modo, quedaba totalmente supeditada a los imperativos masculinos, sin opción para ser una persona completa (Esta sábana nupcial se parece peligrosamente a un burka).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

gengo said:


> A question, Manuel.  Are you sure that such sheets continued to be used long after the wedding night?  I myself don't know, but it would seem reasonable to me that such sheets would have been used only at the beginning of a marriage, when the young bride was still very bashful about being seen nude by her husband, whom she may not have even known very well prior to the marriage.  Once she became more accustomed to the, er, rites of marriage, and familiar with her husband, it would seem logical for her to put aside the sábana nupcial.  If that was the case (and, again, I don't know at all), then it would indeed be logical to call such a sheet a sábana nupcial.



No estoy seguro de casi nada, y desde luego no tengo ni la menor idea de por cuanto tiempo pudiera ser necesario seguir usando la sábana con el agujero. Pero la noche de bodas es una sola, y cualquier sábana que no sea la de la primera noche no es, en sentido estricto, una sábana nupcial.
No discuto que la respuesta a la pregunta de Nopertenezco sea la sábana con el agujero de 'Como agua para chocolate'.
Pero creo que se debe dar a  quien en un futuro consulte 'Sábana nupcial' en este WF la oportunidad de conocer  también la acepción que parece ser mayoritaria.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Solvang said:


> No creo que la intención original de este tipo de vestimentas del tálamo fuera mostrar delicadeza ante los supuestos temores de la recién casada - también supuestamente virgen - ante la noche de bodas (Repito: la supuesta modestia natural de la mujer ante el sexo es un invento social). La mujer era considerada - y por desgracia sigue considerándose en muchas partes del mundo - una mercancía comparable a una vaca o a un camello, que pasaba de manos del padre a las del marido. No había mucha preocupación, entonces, por los sentimentos de la mujer, y menos en cuanto a la cópula se refiere, ya que su estatus era prácticamente de objeto.
> 
> Con este tipo de ropajes se trataba esencialmente de impedir que la mujer tuviera una sexualidad propia, negando su propio cuerpo, convirtiéndola en un mero receptáculo para procrear; de este modo, quedaba totalmente supeditada a los imperativos masculinos, sin opción para ser una persona completa (Esta sábana nupcial se parece peligrosamente a un burka).



Pues visto con la perspectiva de un hombre, creo que el uso de semejante sábana era tan letal para la sexualidad de la mujer como para la del hombre.


----------



## la_machy

Esta bien Manuel, digamos que 'Sábana Nupcial' es la que tendría que salir manchada de sangre al día siguiente de la boda. 
Ahora, la mayoría que piensa eso ¿me podría decir qué sentido tendría el agujero?


----------



## Moritzchen

la_machy said:


> Esta bien Manuel, digamos que 'Sábana Nupcial' es la que tendría que salir manchada de sangre al día siguiente de la boda.
> Ahora, la mayoría que piensa eso ¿me podría decir qué sentido tendría el agujero?


 Pues ninguno. El agujero no apareció en la sábana hasta que St. Nick y tú lo mencionaran.


----------



## la_machy

Disculpame Moritzchen, ¿tú conoces la historia de donde Nopertenezco saco la dichosa Sábana Nupcial? Me parece que no. _Esa_ sábana _tiene_ un agujero.


----------



## gengo

Moritzchen said:


> Pues ninguno. El agujero no apareció en la sábana hasta que St. Nick y tú lo mencionaran.



Moritzchen, you have to understand that a few minutes before Nopertenezco started this thread, s/he started a very similar thread called "partes nobles," in which s/he described what this sheet was used for and how it was made.  Your confusion is understandable, because you probably didn't see that thread.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

la_machy said:


> Esta bien Manuel, digamos que 'Sábana Nupcial' es la que tendría que salir manchada de sangre al día siguiente de la boda.
> Ahora, la mayoría que piensa eso ¿me podría decir qué sentido tendría el agujero?



Ya he dicho  que me parece muy bien que la respuesta a Nopertenezco sobre lo que es una 'sábana nupcial' según 'Como agua para chocolate'  sea una sábana con un agujero. El sentido que tiene ese agujero se debe preguntar a Laura Esquivel si no está suficientemente claro en su novela. 
Ahora me gustaría saber si aceptas  que 'sábana nupcial' tiene  también la otra acepción en la realidad, mágica o no.


----------



## la_machy

Manuel, desde mi post No. 11 lo acepté:



> Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *Moritzchen*
> 
> 
> Manchada de sangre, es la que muestra el nuevo marido orgullosamente la mañana siguiente a su noche de bodas
> 
> Podría ser *(Eso lo dije yo mera, la machy).*
> 
> Nop, ¿tienes contexto? ¡Dilo, por favor!...¿de donde sacaste 'sábana nupcial'?


 
Y la respuesta fue ''De Como agua para chocolate, gracias la machy dándome lo que buscaba''.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo ya me perdí.
 
Como en Chile jamás se usó (al menos que yo sepa) semejante artilugio, con agujero o sin él, no puedo aportar más datos que los vistos en películas o leído en cuentos de terror.  Porque concuerdo en esto con Manuel: la dichosa sábana debe haber sido nefasta para ambos participantes en el zangoloteo amoroso.
Francamente, y para ser honesto, dudo que alguien realmente la usara… a otro perro con ese hueso.
Al menos a mi no me gustaría que mi flamante esposa estuviera disfrazada de Casper o de activista del Ku Klux Klan la noche de bodas, y con un agujero ya saben donde como único punto de contacto.
Ahora, y para volver al hilo, creo que el sentido dado por Laura Esquivel en su libro ya está claro; confieso que al leer "sábana nupcial", yo en lo primero que pensé fue en la sábana manchada con sangre de pollo que se exibía por la ventana al día siguiente.  Veo que estaba equivocado, y en ese sentido el hilo ha sido para mi un gran aporte.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Metztli

Vampiro said:


> Yo ya me perdí.
> 
> Como en Chile jamás se usó (al menos que yo sepa) semejante artilugio, con agujero o sin él, no puedo aportar más datos que los vistos en películas o leído en cuentos de terror.
> _


 
A pesar de que la historia se desarrolla en México y la autora es mexicana, la única vez que yo he tenido referencia de semejante artilugio (jajajajaja buenísimo) ha sido en ese libro. 

Nunca oí que en la historia o recuerdos de ninguna tía abuela, ni bisabuela de mi familia se mencionara.


----------



## ManPaisa

I think we're confusing two concepts here.  

One is the regular sheet with blood stains, which is used to 'prove' that the bride is (was?) a virgin.

The other is the special sheet with a strategically-placed hole which is used in some cultures purportedly for the sake of the woman's modesty.  

The underlying [pardon the pun] justification is different.

I have no idea which one Laura Esquivel was referring to.  And I don't care.


----------



## St. Nick

Manuel G. Rey said:


> La sábana nupcial es la que dice Jaén. Según parece sigue siendo usada en la noche de bodas de personas de etnia gitana.
> 
> Aparte de eso  había camisones con un orificio estratégicamente situado para facilitar  o más bien hacer posible el coito sin que la mujer se desnudase. Pero no se usaban solamente en la noche de bodas, pues el  recato había de durar tanto como el matrimonio. Supongo que, como el cinturón de castidad, son objeto de museo. Aunque o me sorprendería que sean usados como prendas altamente eróticas en parejas con costumbres peculiares; y quizá tengan, camisones con orificio y cinturones de castidad, una presencia luminosa en películas porno.
> Echo de menos los emoticonos; me hacen  falta cinco o seis.
> 
> P.S. Los camisones eran de un solo agujero ; para la cabeza (la que va sobre los hombros) tenían una abertura.
> Encontré los smilies. Si hay alguna regla que limita el uso, ruego que por esta vez me dispensen por poner varios. Pero es que el tema es de una alta importancia sociológica. No debe perderse el recuerdo: quien ignora la historia está condenado a revivirla .


Eres todo un Mahatma en este tema, Manuel G. Rey. 

http://sarahdavisart.com/artwork/704605_Nuptial_Sheet_2_Eve_s_Garden.html

http://sarahdavisart.com/artwork/704587_Nuptial_Sheet_1.html

http://sarahdavisart.com/artwork/704609_Nuptial_Sheet_2_Eve_s_Garden_Detail.html

http://sarahdavisart.com/artwork/704617_Nuptial_Sheet_1_Detail.html


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

St. Nick said:


> Eres todo un Mahatma en este tema, Manuel G. Rey.
> 
> http://sarahdavisart.com/artwork/704605_Nuptial_Sheet_2_Eve_s_Garden.html
> 
> http://sarahdavisart.com/artwork/704587_Nuptial_Sheet_1.html
> 
> http://sarahdavisart.com/artwork/704609_Nuptial_Sheet_2_Eve_s_Garden_Detail.html
> 
> http://sarahdavisart.com/artwork/704617_Nuptial_Sheet_1_Detail.html



¡¡¡ Albricias !!! Hablábamos de lo mismo:

"Originated in the Old Testiment, a nuptial bedsheet is used for the consummation of a marriage union. *Its function is to prove the brides virginity and is a barrier for lustful sex*. The practice was brought to Mexico by Spanish catholics."

Dos acotaciones:

1. It was not  'a barrier for lustful sex'. Era 'a barrier for sex'.

2. Celebro que esa costumbre fuese llevada por los españoles a México. Aquí no hacía ninguna falta.


----------



## MHCKA

Sin intención de polemizar acerca de la certeza en el concepto (pues creo que a la pregunta hecha con el contexto dado la respuesta es *la sábana con el "hoyo"*), debo comentar que cuando ví el título del hilo *sábana nupcial*, me vino a la mente la sábana con la mancha de sangre que muestra el marido recién casado a toda la comunidad consumado el acto en la noche de bodas (que para efectos es normalita, como las de uso diario pero en fechas recientes de tela especial por ser para "esa ocasión especial"), tal y como por ahí mencionaron Jaén y otros -disculpas por omitir nombres-. 

Ésta costumbre no está vigente en todo Oaxaca y tampoco su uso es limitado a este estado, pues he sabido de pueblos en Guerrero y Veracruz que lo llegan a hacer todavía (aunque creo que por diferentes razones).

Tuve una novia del Istmo de Tehuantepec y viví mucho las tradiciones de la zona Zapoteca. Sé que ésto aún se estila en Juchitán y Tehuantepec, probablemente también en Ixtepec. 

Me parece que esta costumbre tiene su razón en el fuerte sentido de identidad de la mujer en la zona, pues como sabrán, la región es conocida más por ser un matriarcado _de facto_ que por un lugar donde los "machos" manden; la mujer en esa zona es la que ostenta el poder y su peso en las decisiones comunales es muy alto, los hombres incluso quieren ser mujeres, (como en las modernas sociedades muchas mujeres pretenden ser hombres como rol social que salta al biológico) tanto que incluso existe una palabra en lengua para éstas personas: _mushe_.

Las mujeres de estas regiones en sus fiestas tradicionales (velas) bailan entre ellas sin esperar a que un "caballero" se digne a sacarlas a bailar, a diferencia de muchas otras costumbres milenarias de otros pueblos, demostrando que incluso para esa actividad tampoco dependen de un hombre. 

También me parece que entienden a la mujer como eso, como una _hembra_ (desde el punto de vista biológico, que no sociológico) y en ese sentido su identidad incluye el hecho del recato (así se concibe a una mujer tradicional en la región) y realmente le dan un altísimo valor moral y social a su virginidad. La boda se hace de la forma tradicional, con la dote puesta por la familia de la novia (el vestido de la novia lleva hilo de oro en los bordados... y la vestimenta del hombre es calzón de manta, nuevamente el peso de la mujer). 

Cuando en esa noche la sábana no muestra sangre es motivo de pena para la familia y normalmente el pueblo entero se volca contra la novia. El marido regresa a la novia a casa de sus padres (de la cual no había salido antes) y regresa la dote, misma que muchas veces los padres de ella no aceptan.

También ví una película ¿china? que mencionaba  el tema (creo que se llamaba el Arquero).

Saludos.


----------

